# Fluval or Chihiros Light Units



## BarryH (5 Apr 2017)

I've been having a look around at the different LED light units that are available to fit a 60cm tank and narrowed it down to two. The Chihiros A Series Plus and the Fluval Aquasky. They're not a World apart on price.

Does anyone have experience with either light at all please? I's really like to hear any input before I go out and buy one or the other.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Planted Bows (5 Apr 2017)

I have the a series on my 30cm tank and it was the best buy I've ever brought. Its dimmable too. Im not sure what the fluval has but I do know you pay for the name more than anything. Maybe guys here has one as would be interested to see what other opinions are.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens (5 Apr 2017)

Hi Barry,

I have got a Fluval Fresh & Plant LED 2.0. I have yet to set up the tank however I have played with the light, it is dimmable on both day and night settings, unsure yet as to wether I will need another as my tank is fairly large (200L). I have seen this being used however at a lfs with good affect on the same tank with heavy planting and just the single light unit. Here is some pictures of the details.














I cannot comment on the Chihiros but there has been a recent thread regarding it if you can find it.

Thanks
Matt

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (5 Apr 2017)

I think the fluval is limited by lumen - only 1250 lumen
The Chihiros A+ series is way overkill for the 60cm - 9600 lumen, but dimmable
Think a better option is the chihiros LED601


----------



## BarryH (5 Apr 2017)

Thanks for all the help, really appreciated.


----------



## BarryH (9 Apr 2017)

Only just realised there are many more light units available than the Fluval and Chihiros ones. Among others I've spotted are the Arcadia models. The more I look, the more different ones I find and the more confused I become.

I guess the simple answer is to make my mind up and stop looking.


----------



## tubamanandy (13 Apr 2017)

Also have a look at the Interpet Tri-Spec - nice spectrum to look at with Cree whites, red and blue. I have the latest Chirios - its very bright but I really dont like the visable spectrum. I've also had the early version of the Fluval Plant and the spectrum  was really nice to look at.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (14 Apr 2017)

Just to throw another option is have you thought about the Chihiros RGB?  I think Hoggie has recently upgraded to it and the colours (on my laptop monitor at least) look immense.


----------



## BarryH (14 Apr 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Just to throw another option is have you thought about the Chihiros RGB?  I think Hoggie has recently upgraded to it and the colours (on my laptop monitor at least) look immense.



Vandal, can you remember which of Hoggie's posts you saw the RGB light in?


----------



## Vandal Gardener (14 Apr 2017)

Shoot Barry I've been all over most of them they're all merging - is Hoggie and Hogan the same person?  Might've been Hogan.

I'll be back..........


----------



## Vandal Gardener (14 Apr 2017)

Apologies to both Hogan, Hoggie and anyone else reading- it appears all the threads I've read have merged into one enormous tank it was Cookies who had the rgb
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/anybody-have-experience-with-chihiros-rgb-sereis.48544/


----------



## BarryH (14 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the help Vandal, really appreciated.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (14 Apr 2017)

Hi, never tried Fluval but I have a Chihiros A401 in a 40 cube and I love it. One is enough, don't need the Plus series. My tank is super healthy and growing like a charm.


----------



## DavidW (15 Apr 2017)

I have a 40cm cube tank with a A series and a A series plus, since adding the A series plus there has been a noticeable increase in the growth rate of my weeping moss and cuba.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (15 Apr 2017)

Lovely looking tank David,

Just wondering why you added the second?  Wondering about the spread of light from just one - the a series light panel appears (at back) to cover more of the tank or is that my morning eyes and the way the photo's shot?  So the two units is giving you 65w - that sounds like an awful lot to me are you running them at full pelt?


----------



## DavidW (15 Apr 2017)

Hi the tank has a total of 55 watts, just over 1 watt a litre. I won the A series plus in an eBay auction. I enterred a really low bid but one  so was going to just use the plus on the tank but decided to try the plus on the front and the standard on the back and the results were quite amazing with the growth rate. I don't have co2 on this tank and I dose ferts once a week.


----------



## DavidW (15 Apr 2017)

I've got both lights on 80 % any higher and algae starts to grow.


----------



## BarryH (15 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the images David. Great looking tank.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (15 Apr 2017)

Still think one is enough. I have Amazonia and pressurised co2 and ADA DIY ferts and its perfect.
I only have it 7h per day at full power.

After planting


DSC_0688-1 by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr

After 3 months


Red Canyon - 3 meses by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr


----------

